# Cycled or not?



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

ok so heres the story
i have a 72 gallon tank with a eheim pro3e filter
3 weeks ago i set it up and added 18 danios (6 giant,6zebra,6pearl) to start the cycle
the amonia levels came upto .5ppm then went back down to zero
nitrite stayed at 0ppm
and for the past 3 days i've started getting readings of nitrate in the tank
ammonia is still 0

this was a used tank from a friend of mine
filter mech is old but biostrat, and filter pads were changed

my lfs told me it should be safe to add a few more fish
so 2 days ago i went out and bought 2 marble plecos and 1 paroon shark (yes i'm aware of how big they grow)

anyway still not reading any increase in ammonia or nitrite

so what do you guys think?
cycled or not?


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are not seeing an increase in ammonia or nitrite then your tank has cycled. 
If you added new livestock and saw no ammonia or nitrite then its done.


----------

